# Avian Pox....



## CooCoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,

I got a pet Crow with Avian Pox, I've talked to a couple rehabs today and ALSO my local Avian veterinarian. No help found yet, they only want to put him down and the animal lover Avian veterinarian will not look or treat ANY wild birds, only pet birds. I've got 3 European Starlings and 34 Diamond Doves that I don't want them to get this virus also, but I want my Crow to recover from this and live a long happy life if possible. This is the first time I ever had this problem, any advice is appreciated! Thanks

Regards


----------

